# Solvang Finest Century: Thanks Bill et al



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

Great weather to be riding in Solvang this past Saturday (11/12). Not a big ride but fun all the same. 

However, the tires gods were not happy with me on this ride - 3 flats, Co2 catridge malfuntion, spare tube leaked, no back up pump... you get the idea. Almost everyone stopped to ask if I needed help. I was offered 2 tubes, Co2, pumps and manage to finish the ride.

Big thanks to those who helped. I appreciate all your generousity. 

Cheers,
Gak


----------

